# Another Hoglet



## BMyers (Apr 4, 2009)

I finally had some time over the past few days to make some parts for my Hoglet.


----------



## BobWarfield (Apr 5, 2009)

Love the hoglet, very cool project!

Best,

BW


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking good.

I'll have to get my camera out and take some pics of what I have done on mine, seems I'm the only one who has started with the heads and will be working down.

Jason


----------



## BMyers (Apr 10, 2009)

I worked on the flywheels today.
turning the recess:





truing up the OD:





Test assembly:





On to the connecting rods next!


----------



## cfellows (Apr 12, 2009)

I see that you are using a different flywheel arrangement from the original plans. How are you planning to hold the crankshaft pins in the flywheel disks?

Chuck


----------



## BMyers (Apr 12, 2009)

I used the same method as MatiR


----------



## BMyers (May 4, 2009)

some more work on my Hoglet. I cant seem to work up the nerve to start on the conn rods, so I have been making simpler parts


----------



## cfellows (May 5, 2009)

Great progress! Gonna be a fine looking engine.

Chuck


----------



## RobWilson (May 5, 2009)

Hi where do you get the plans for his great looking engine.
thanks Rob


----------



## BMyers (May 5, 2009)

http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/default.htm
order issue 10 and 11


----------



## RobWilson (May 5, 2009)

Thanks BMyers for the link, i will have to order a copy looks a great engine
Rob


----------



## MatiR (May 5, 2009)

BMyers  said:
			
		

> I cant seem to work up the nerve to start on the conn rods, so I have been making simpler parts



Aw c'mon, the con rods were the most fun! I started with great trepidation, thinking that many disasters were about to happen and probably spent two full days on them including the fixture (darn those CNC guys like kustomkb ;D)

When they were done (no goofs thank goodness) I was so darned proud it kept me smiling for days.

M.


----------



## BMyers (May 5, 2009)

How about a photo of your fixture ? I have been kicking around fixture ideas for a week


----------



## kustomkb (May 5, 2009)

Your progress is looking great! 

CNC does help speed things up, but the nest I made can be simplified by milling 2 bores to suit and adding clearance for the tapered portion. Also mill a step coresponding to the variation in rod thickness;
















Hope this helps.


----------



## MatiR (May 7, 2009)

BMyers  said:
			
		

> How about a photo of your fixture ? I have been kicking around fixture ideas for a week



Here is a picture of the fixture. Nothing fancy, just a piece of 3/8 x 3/4 6061 aluminum bar stock I had in my scrap box. The brass and aluminum pins were turned to the exact diameter required at each rod end, attached to the fixture base at the exact centre to centre distance of the rod holes, and drilled to clear 10-32 screws. The aluminum one required a shoulder on the bottom as the base is too narrow. A wider base would be better. The squared rod blanks were attached with 10-32 screws and suitable washers and nuts. You can see where the end mill cut into the fixture while cutting one of the side tapers. Do one side and then flip over to do the other. The mounting pins were later used with to hold the end of each rod on my rotary table to radius the ends.

Hope this helps, M.


----------



## BMyers (May 16, 2009)

All the talk on the other post inspired me to start on the connecting rods. I think right now I have more time in the fixture and tooling than the parts











Milling a rod:





Before and after:





Now on to mill the radii on each end.


----------



## kustomkb (May 16, 2009)

nice set-up, they look great!


----------



## MatiR (May 16, 2009)

BMyers  said:
			
		

> I think right now I have more time in the fixture and tooling than the parts



Hehe, seems to be the case in anything one builds.

Nice work - see, it wasn't so hard. ;D


----------



## BMyers (May 16, 2009)

MatiR,
at what point in the machining of the rods did you mill the .251 / .254 slot in the fork rod ? before or after milling the piston end to thickness ?


----------



## MatiR (May 16, 2009)

BMyers, I can't remember exactly when. I checked my notes and I used a 3/16 endmill so I would have needed to tilt the rod in the mill vise at the proper angle. As the sides are parallel at all stages, I could have done it at any time. My best guess is that I did it last after removing it from the fixture. Sorry for the confusion, but as a self-taught amateur, I tend to make it up as I go along.

M.


----------



## BMyers (Aug 11, 2009)

It's been a while since I updated this project. I took some time out from my Cracker project to make the pistons. 
I completed the rods a while back, they ended up not being as bad as I anticipated. Anyone thinking of building this engine, take time to make a fixture for the rods and the stress level drops significantly. 
I have to shelf this engine for some time until I come up with cast iron for the heads and cylinders.


----------



## kustomkb (Aug 12, 2009)

Looking good!!

I hope you find your CI.


----------

